# Yokohama S. Drive Tires Stretch? 195/45 R16 on a 8.5 inch rim



## rubadub3 (Aug 29, 2002)

Good evening all,
I recently posted in regards to a stretch for a 8.5 inch wheel. I am going with a 195/45 R16 instead of the standard 205/40 R16 due to wanting the car to be up in the air a bit more.
I am having a hard time finding much selection for this 195/45 R16 size.
What do people know about trying to stretch a Yokohama S. Drive Tire? It seems that or a Michelin are the only main options at this point.
Picture:
Thanks for your help.
- Harrison


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Yokohama S. Drive Tires Stretch? 195/45 R16 on a 8.5 inch rim (rubadub3)*

Just don't stretch as much and go with a 205/45/16. It should net you almost the same height increase.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama S. Drive Tires Stretch? 195/45 R16 on a 8.5 inch rim (rubadub3)*

Edgeracing.com carries the Toyo T1-r in 195/45-16


----------



## rubadub3 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama S. Drive Tires Stretch? 195/45 R16 on a 8.5 inch rim (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Edgeracing.com carries the Toyo T1-r in 195/45-16

Thanks! I plan to buy these tires for sure, they seem to be the top stretch tire along with the 512 Falken.
- Harrison


----------

